# Feed Rate When Carving



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Doing my first 3d clipart carving tonite (thank you Bill Griggs). Used a 1/8" ball nose bit and red oak. Not ever having done this before, I set the feed rate at 90 in per minute using high detail (the middle one on Aspire). After watching for a while and seeing how thin the bites were and how long it was taking (9 x 16") I wondered if I could have bumped the feed rate up to 150 or even 200 ipm?

One thing about Aspire, that clock don't lie. When it says 3 hrs, it means 3 hrs. But the detail of the cut, in my opinion, was fantastic.

HJ

Trying not to ruin another big piece of oak.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

would love to see the completed project.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

The speed you set may not make any difference after a certain point. Most machines never get up to set feed rate when doing 3D with so many short vectors. 

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I think that was the tough part. Now, if I can get the lettering to go in place and get the edges cut right, I may have something to finish.

I know I'm going about it the wrong way, but for right now I'm doing each part as a separate project. The way I see it, being totally befuddled by this new toy, 1 project with 4 different operations is the same as 4 individual projects with 1 operation. Just got to watch the spacing and measuring.

Believe me, if this comes out anywhere close to what it's supposed to, it will be up here!!!!

HJ

Logic and smart aren't always the same thing


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

honesttjohn said:


> I know I'm going about it the wrong way, but for right now I'm doing each part as a separate project. The way I see it, being totally befuddled by this new toy, 1 project with 4 different operations is the same as 4 individual projects with 1 operation. Just got to watch the spacing and measuring.


You are correct. You are going about it the wrong way. :wink:

4 files means 4 chances to mess it up.

Good luck John. Looking good so far.

Bill


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Yahoo for doing it the wrong way. I think every piece i do would benefit from one of the wizards redirecting my efforts.. but it is a good way to learn, and when you have time, muck through it. And it looks great so far. 

I tend to set my feed rate higher, say 200 ft per minute, than use my controller to start the run at 25 % of full speed. If it seems to handle that easily than you can move up. But if your loaded feed rate caps you to low there is no up side. but...alas I burn up stuff and commonly destroy wood so good luck.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Bill, 

I'll get back in touch with you after I see how much this surgery kicks my butt. You got me further along in a shorter period of time than I would have on my own.

Once I convert the file to G Code and load it on the flashdrive, I can't open it back up in Explorer or Chrome, so I'm kind of in the dark trying to put things back together. (There's got to be a way)

You going to Vegas in October?

HJ

Using that trucker logic best as I can


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

*Got it cut*











Finished the cut without any major problems. I either measured good or was pretty darn lucky.

Need some ideas or support on finishing. This is going to a pretty well to do retired grumpy old fart who rented a 10,000 sq ft small factory for his Mancave. So it has to have at least some class. It's 42" x 26" inside the edge lines, red oak.

Got two suggestions so far. 1st is to paint the border line black, the rest of it golden oak, and put some fake "jewels" on top of the crown. 2nd is to just use pre-stain conditioner, several coats of tung oil, and Zinssar shellac over the whole thing - should be readable since it's so big.

Any other ideas or support of those two?

HJ

I'll be more correct on the next one, Bill.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick,

You thinking about coming to Vegas in October?

HJ

The more the merrier


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I would stain the letters one color and the rest a different color for contrast but It all depends on the look you are going for.


----------

